
How To Always Get Paid As A Freelancer - Ashuu
http://designtaxi.com/news/357320/How-To-Always-Get-Paid-As-A-Freelancer/
======
Articulate
I really think that a lot of the things you suggested actually come down to
relationships- just because you "hold the rights" are you going to sue someone
over $500 if they use it without permission? Are you really going to require
contracts over those first projects where a client is trying out your
services? I had aspirations of using a lot of these ideas when I started but
ultimately I realized at the end of the day... the only thing that keeps my
clients paying is our mutual trust. I would really struggle to ask for money
up front and I think that it will really change the nature of my relationship
with my clients.

